# 2006 Pathfinder / Cold Engine Starting Noise



## smokeaterc (Oct 21, 2006)

Whenever I start my 06 Pathfinder after it's been sitting for a while I get a horrible mechanical grinding sound from the engine for about the first one or two seconds of the engine starting ... almost like the engine starts up faster than the oil can get up into the valves or cam ... the engine also revs up to around 2000 RPMs on a cold start which seems excessive. Is this normal? Anyone else experience this? ... dealer says it's normal.


----------



## jason86 (Feb 12, 2006)

my 2001 does the same thing. sounds like the rpms are high and oil starvation for one or two seconds, then all is normal. i dont know if this is a normal thing. i have changed mine to full synthetic amsoil oil so i am sure it's not a lubrication issue.


----------



## rodg9220 (Sep 18, 2006)

smokeaterc said:


> Whenever I start my 06 Pathfinder after it's been sitting for a while I get a horrible mechanical grinding sound from the engine for about the first one or two seconds of the engine starting ... almost like the engine starts up faster than the oil can get up into the valves or cam ... the engine also revs up to around 2000 RPMs on a cold start which seems excessive. Is this normal? Anyone else experience this? ... dealer says it's normal.



hmmm...have not really noticed that on mine. i will keep a close eye and will post.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Quite common, do a search on here.


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

I have the same thing on my '05. Pretty common issue, as oil drains off overnight. That first couple of seconds w/o lubrication is the hardest spot on any engine. I run Mobil 1 10W-30, considering swapping 1 QT out with an ester based oil, such as Redline, on my next change to try to help this. Overall though, I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## smokeaterc (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the replies ... I feel alittle better knowing that this seems to be a common issue.


----------



## jzhu (Dec 11, 2005)

I have the same thing on my 05 pathfinder during start up. 

I noticed that on top of the start up noise, I sometimes hear a similar grinding and almost static like sound when I accelerate and hit just above 2000rpm. 

I'm not sure what it would be but I know that my 99 Maxima makes almost the same noise in the same situation except louder.

I'm running 87 octane in my Pathy and going back to 93 to try to remedy this noise.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

jzhu said:


> I have the same thing on my 05 pathfinder during start up.
> 
> I noticed that on top of the start up noise, I sometimes hear a similar grinding and almost static like sound when I accelerate and hit just above 2000rpm.


Have you had this recall preformed?

NTB05015

This bulletin has been amended as of 10/31/05. The Parts Information section has been revised. No other content has been changed. Discard all previous versions of this bulletin. IF YOU CONFIRM: There is a rattle noise coming from the Variable Induction Air Control System (VIAS) Power Valve Actuator / Intake Manifold Collector at engine speeds around 2,200 RPM. AND The rattle noise can be controlled (stopped and started) by using CONSULT-II to turn the VIAS S/V "ON" and "OFF". NOTE: You must use CONSULT-II "Active Test" for VIAS system to confirm the rattle noise. Refer to the Service Procedure (page 3) for the CONSULT-II procedure. ACTION: Repair the Intake Manifold Collector. Refer to the Service Procedure (page 4). Confirm the incident is resolved by using CONSULT-II "Active Test" for VIAS system. See this bulletin for further detail.


----------



## jzhu (Dec 11, 2005)

That sounds like my problem although I'll be honest and say that I don't completely understand that bulletin completely. Where did you find that bulletin, and if I bring this to my dealership...they must fix it correct? What harm am I doing to my engine with this problem going on?


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

*Possibly "pinging"*

This thread is getting off topic, but nonetheless,

Check out this site for TSB's:
Service Bulletins Nissan Pathfinder 2005

It could be the early problem of the VAIS rattle, but only if your truck was built before Jan. '05.

At around 2200 RPM on mild acceleration I often get pinging (predetonation), even with premium fuel (I've since switched back to 89 octane after deciding 93 oct. didn't help). According to the owner's manual, proper engine tuning for best fuel mileage is with a slight bit of pinging when the engine is loaded. The way you describe it as "static" makes it possible that it's just pinging.

You basically need to decide whether you have pinging, VAIS rattle, or something else...or let your dealer decide.


----------



## LILMONEYMAN23 (Dec 22, 2006)

MY PATHFINDER DOES THE SAME THING. BRANG IT TO THE DEALER AND IT TURNED OUT TO BE THE POWER STEERING PUMP. THE SOUND IS REALLY BAD. COVRED BY WARRENTY


----------



## israel160982 (Sep 21, 2010)

*PATHFINDER 2006 COLD START RATTLE FOR SECONDS AND ALSO GET 2000 RPM EVERY COLD START*

Hi,
i have the same problem with my pathfinder 2006
every cold start the engine goes to 2000 rpm and rattles
before couple seconds the rattles goes away
when i just got the pathfinder it was nice and quiet
i already change oil 2 times
fullysyntetic
5w-10 to 10w-30 and nothing

and also my check engine soon is ON
with this code: P0430 OBD-II Trouble Code
*Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2)*
can somebody tellme if this could resolve the ploblem?



smokeaterc said:


> Whenever I start my 06 Pathfinder after it's been sitting for a while I get a horrible mechanical grinding sound from the engine for about the first one or two seconds of the engine starting ... almost like the engine starts up faster than the oil can get up into the valves or cam ... the engine also revs up to around 2000 RPMs on a cold start which seems excessive. Is this normal? Anyone else experience this? ... dealer says it's normal.


----------



## Cesar Raygoza (Feb 18, 2021)

smokeaterc said:


> Whenever I start my 06 Pathfinder after it's been sitting for a while I get a horrible mechanical grinding sound from the engine for about the first one or two seconds of the engine starting ... almost like the engine starts up faster than the oil can get up into the valves or cam ... the engine also revs up to around 2000 RPMs on a cold start which seems excessive. Is this normal? Anyone else experience this? ... dealer says it's normal.


I have the same issue with my 2006 Nissan pathfinder. What could it be. Anyone out there with any tips


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It sounds like you may have low oil pressure which could be caused by several factors. Worn rod/main bearings. Plugged up oil filter. Dirty oil pickup. Most of the time it's the oil pump which may be worn and not producing the proper oil pressure/volume.

You can check the pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 14 psi
3000 RPM - 43 psi


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Low oil pressure at idle on a VQ40DE (and also VQ35DE) engines can also be caused by a blown gasket on the oil gallery cover plate on the front of the rear timing cover. Good news with the 05/06 Pathfinders is that they have an actual working oil pressure gauge (later R51's were a "dummy" gauge). The needle of the gauge should be close to center of the gauge's range. With the engine warmed up and at idle, if the needle is sitting on the low side of the gauge, it's a good indication that the gallery cover plate gasket may be leaking. Another possibility is that you have an upper timing chain issue where the upper timing chains are cutting through the upper tensioners' plastic faces. If that's the case, it's something you may want to take care of right away if the noise is that bad.


----------

